# Shed designs and ideas



## summithomeinc

KennMacMoragh said:


> Cool design, did you put on corner boards later?


Here it is minus steps, stain and landscaping.


----------



## EMINNYS

Here is another in the backround....The bass is backyard grown in a bucket sized pond.


----------



## Heritage

I built this one for the In-laws in the summer. It didn't come out as I had originally designed, I wanted the door to have glass and I was going to put larger windows on the sides and the back along with some nice vegation/landscaping around the shed...but the cheap in-laws didn't want to pay for those extras :laughing:.

A pretty simple shed, but I think it would have looked pretty cozy if I was allowed to add those "other" features. Simple hip roof on a decent foundation. I think it was 10x12?!:blink: Can't remember. Total cost was around $2500...not bayd!

...and yes...I bought a tad too much 3/4".


----------



## tcleve4911

*I think I want to get away from Vinyl siding*


----------



## tcleve4911

Just some more ideas





































Here's your roof..Lone


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I have plenty of old barn siding, that is what I will probably use on mine.


----------



## loneframer

OK, the proportions of the dormers are all wrong and the main rooflines are too low, but this is sort of what I was eluding to earlier, only with a small gable over the door for water diversion.:thumbup:


----------



## Tom Struble

FramingPro said:


> but i expected better from me:furious:


..........hey


----------



## Diamond D.

Maybe, something like this.



D.


----------



## Diamond D.

Or This.

D.

P.S. That was my first successful picture post. :whistling


----------



## Heritage

Diamond D. said:


> Maybe, something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> D.


Now THAT is a nice shed.:thumbsup:


----------



## loneframer

Here's one we did for the HOH.


----------



## katoman

Stacked cordwood.


----------



## NICKPAUS

Using left over materials and some new I threw this together. 8'x10' walls 8' peak of roof 10'. Has loft storage. Most important it can be easily disassembled and moved as it is screwed together. Can fit a Rhino or golf cart inside.


----------



## FramingPro

NICKPAUS said:


> Using left over materials and some new I threw this together. 8'x10' walls 8' peak of roof 10'. Has loft storage. Most important it can be easily disassembled and moved as it is screwed together. Can fit a Rhino or golf cart inside.


you just made me really mad, it looks better than mine:furious: good work thouhg


----------



## katoman

Here's a trick. For a small shed like these to be easily dissasembled, connect the four walls with hinges.

Just pop the hinge pins and away you go.


----------



## mehtwo

Katoman what happened to your Coke?:blink:


----------



## NICKPAUS

FramingPro said:


> you just made me really mad, it looks better than mine:furious: good work thouhg


 
I already had some of the siding sheets thats why I went that route. Cost me more than planned but looks good. Took about 12 hours with driving garage to garage scrounging materials to put it together. Going to make another 8' tall for my river pad will post picks.



As far as disassembling. The walls are nailed together with shank end nails with a trated 4x4 for bottom plate. The 4 walls screw together with 4" screws and then the white trim is screwed on over. The roof trusses are screwed in and metal roof is screwed on top.The floor is on treated 4x4 laying on slab with a few screws to keep it tight.

I built the shed after having a debate with a customer. He wanted a 10x12 to match his house as far as siding and roof lines. He said no way that materials could be more than $500. Well he decided to due it himself with paying my old room mate per day to help him. He spent a little over $4K and they put the door opening to the inside killing space. Mine has more useable storage and I spent just under $600 would of been almost $1k if I did not have material laying around. You think your upset he is going to be mad when I show him.


----------



## FramingPro

NICKPAUS said:


> I already had some of the siding sheets thats why I went that route. Cost me more than planned but looks good. Took about 12 hours with driving garage to garage scrounging materials to put it together. Going to make another 8' tall for my river pad will post picks.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as disassembling. The walls are nailed together with shank end nails with a trated 4x4 for bottom plate. The 4 walls screw together with 4" screws and then the white trim is screwed on over. The roof trusses are screwed in and metal roof is screwed on top.The floor is on treated 4x4 laying on slab with a few screws to keep it tight.
> 
> I built the shed after having a debate with a customer. He wanted a 10x12 to match his house as far as siding and roof lines. He said no way that materials could be more than $500. Well he decided to due it himself with paying my old room mate per day to help him. He spent a little over $4K and they put the door opening to the inside killing space. Mine has more useable storage and I spent just under $600 would of been almost $1k if I did not have material laying around. You think your upset he is going to be mad when I show him.


not upset, nevermind that i meant like you can make it look just as good as mine out of scrap:whistling


----------



## tcleve4911

loneframer said:


> Here's one we did for the HOH.


I'll share that one with my Buddy's up here in Maine and show them a shed *can* look good even WITHOUT a blue tarp & tarpaper.....:laughing:

Thanks Lone...... that's Beautiful!!!!!


----------

